# Alexa goes crazy



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

This morning, at about 10:00 a.m., Alexa just turned herself on as loud as she could get and started playing 'Disco Duck'.

Nobody told her to and we have never ever had her set for full volume (which is insanely loud).  

Looking at the history in the app, the only thing she records about that time is somebody yelling at her to 'STOP!' at 10:01.

Anybody have any idea what that was about?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The choice of song and the volume to me strongly suggests a prank....  

Does anyone in your household have a smartphone with the Alexa app where they could have commanded remotely? I have no idea if commands sent that way show up on other devices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Experimenting, I see that Disco Duck is in Prime Music, so if you have a Prime subscription, it would be available.  If you don't have Prime, and you actually purchased Disco Duck, please lie about having Prime and don't tell us!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Further experimentation shows that I can start Prime music or a playlist with the Alexa app on my phone, choose "remove card" on my phone, and there is no trace on any device with the Alexa app. So you just need to figure out the Merry Prankster and do something appropriate for a reward.

I'd suggest drawing and quartering, myself....


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I would think that too (and yes, I have Prime), but I'm the only one with the Alexa app and the phone was with me.  As far as I know, I'm the only one with the password so I doubt someone installed the app and queued up the duck just to mess with me.  

I just can't figure that one out.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Maybe your neighbor is close enough and his and yours are on the same frequency? In all honesty it is pretty funny lol


----------



## Greg Meritt (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha. Does sound like a prank to me. I had my daughter do something similiar with our Alexa. I've never had it just go "off" like that though. Oh, and I'm knew here, but I'm about everything Amazon. I'm also testing how the forums work, so my apologies if I'm not doing this correctly. Might be a big learning curve.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Your house is haunted...move out now


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> Your house is haunted...move out now


Nah, the ghost is harmless. But its taste in music is a little strange.


----------

